# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Tjedan dojenja u Karlovcu

## Matilda

Evo, prvi put u našem gradu Roda ima štand i to povodom Tjedna dojenja.

Štand će biti na Promenadi (Šetalište dr. Franje Tuđmana), kod Katzlerovog paviljona (preko puta Papas bara), 
u subotu 7.10. od 10 do 13 sati.

Ovo je poziv svim forumašicama i zainteresiranima da nam se pridruže na štandu, svaka pomoć je dobrodošla. 
Na štandu će biti pregršt letaka, brošura i informativnog materijala o dojenju, porodu, roditeljstvu i sl. Druženje i razmjena iskustva je "obavezna"   :Wink:

----------


## maria71

jel treba što pomoći?

----------


## Mukica

ma uvijek se nadje nekog posla za one koji oce delat  :Wink:  
samo ti dodji!

----------


## Matilda

Sve je pripremljeno, dogovoreno, 

još samo skupljam letke (kršitelj koda)a, (kršitelj koda)a, (kršitelj koda) i inih proizvođača formula.

Pa ako imate, nađete, javite!

----------


## maria71

nemam ništa od toga...... :/

----------


## Honey

Ako budemo slučajno išli pedijatru, mogu donijeti kilu-kilu i pol tih letaka   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matilda

Oteli mi štand ispred nosa.

Dakle, tražim drveni štand, ako može. S dostavom.   :Grin:

----------


## Honey

Otelo ti štand  :Nope:  

Joj!

A niš, raspitujemo se dalje!

----------


## Matilda

Da, neki gljivari.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Nemoj da se netko približio gljivama!  :Wink:  

Kod nas će biti veselije!  :Kiss:

----------


## Honey

Dolje gljive!   :Mad: 

 :Grin:

----------


## emily

Karlovcanke i sve one koje ce sutra biti u gradu, dodjite na Promenadu, da zajedno obiljezimo Tjedan dojenja

Na rodinom standu moci cete dobiti informacije o dojenju, monitoringu, i ostalim rodinim aktivnostima vezano i nevezano uz ovogodisnji tjedan dojenja koji obiljezavamo

radna ekipa u sastavu Matilda, Mukica i moja malenkost vas ocekuje! :D 
vidimo se   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Vidimo se!!!
 :D

----------


## Mukica

emiliy zaboravila si drugu od dvije clanice karlovackog ogranka  :Grin:  

pa sljedi ispravak netocnog navoda:

radna ekipa u sastavu Matilda, Emiliy, Elvira i moja malenkost vas ocekuje! :D 
vidimo se   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

Dans je u Karlovcu bilo fantasticno!!!

Matilda je sve odlicno organizirala. Odaziv ljudi je bio super... Od lokalnih medija bili su gotovo svi...
Na standu je bila puno upita i trazile su se razlicite informacije...

Ma ja sam prezadovoljna. :D  :D  :D 
Nadamo se da ce se svi karlovcani koji su se interesirali za rad udruge i u kljuciti u nas rad.

----------


## Matilda

Evo, odrađen je prvi Rodin štand u Karlovcu.  :D 
Ja se zahvaljujem svojim kolegicama Rodama iz Zagreba i mojoj podupiralici Elviri na radu na štandu, bio je pravi Roda štimung.
Također hvala i mamama forumašicama andjelku, honey i maxovojmami što su nas posjetile i poduprle Rodin rad.
Štand je bio dosta posjećen, najveći interes je bio za Rodine majice, ali uzimali su se i leci o dojenju, autosjedalicama i Ne!po guzi.

Javilo se par forumašica koje još nismo upoznali na našim kavama, neke su pokazale interes da se i učlane u Rodu, ja bih voljela da nas je više i da možemo ovakve akcije uvijek organizirati. Uvijek mi se možete javiti preko PP ili ako me vidite na cesti, slobodno me možete sve pitati.

----------


## Matilda

Sori, radim ispravak, sve sam imenovala

još jednom hvala zagrebačkim Rodama Mukici i Emily na pomoći.   :Heart:

----------


## andjelak

Sve pohvale organizatoricama i nadam se da će biti više rodinih akcija u gradu

----------


## Matilda

Evo malo slikica:

http://images18.fotki.com/v17/photos...SC00635-th.jpg

http://images18.fotki.com/v17/photos...SC00629-th.jpg

----------


## Honey

Matilda, imaš koju veću fotku? :? Ovo su thumbnailovi.

----------


## Matilda

Onda dam cijeli album

http://public.fotki.com/AGZ/td-u-karlovcu/dsc00606.html

----------


## Honey

Super su fotke Matilda!

Joj.
Danas u Karlovačkom tjedniku nema ni slova o Rodi. Ni onaj "špic fotograf" nije nikakvu fotku sa štanda objavio.   :Nope:  
Ali ima cijela stranica o gljivarima   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

Ah ti gljivari!   :Razz:  

Ma daj, pa to ti kod nas tak ide. Pa pogledaj im ostale članke.
A špic fotograf je još mlad i zelen. Slika samo piletinu.   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Jel bilo što na TV 4 rijeke?
Imaš možda snimljeno?
Kod nas se taj program ne vidi.

----------


## Matilda

Je, na TV-u je bio lijepi prilog. Čak sam i ja rekla dvije rečenice. Imam snimljeno.
Svi mediji su popratili osim Radio Karlovca i Ka tjednika.

----------


## bobaibeba

A ona mama dojilica pored štanda sam ja a mali sisavac moj Grga,kojem je već dojadilo bit na jednom mjestu pa ga je mama morala tješit!

----------


## ivory

Super su fotkice, tek sad sam ih vidjela...
Ja sam, nažalost, radila. ali mi je maxovamama pokupila sve moguće letke i brošure  :D

----------

